# General Category > Creative Area >  Friday's Crafts

## magie06

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...80&oe=59777364

I don't know if this worked. I'll give it another go if it doesn't.

----------


## magie06

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...8217064&type=3

Last weeks Hot air Balloon. Supposed to be a parachute but hot air balloon suits better.

----------


## Paula

You are so talented!

----------


## Suzi

Those are brilliant!

----------


## purplefan

I dont know why, but i love the expression on the birds face LOL. Think we are having a craft night magie. Making cushion covers.

----------


## magie06

> I dont know why, but i love the expression on the birds face LOL. Think we are having a craft night magie. Making cushion covers.


The no sew cushion covers are lovely and easy to make. Will you be putting tassels on them?

----------


## Suzi

No sew cushion covers? They sound awesome..

----------


## purplefan

The family mad the cushion covers. I made Charlie a doggy coat!. it was fun. Yes there was a few tassels and bows that went on.

----------


## OldMike

Brilliant Magie.

----------

